
Finding Responsibility by Caleb Thompson - caleb_thompson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBdBoWAtLNI
======
caleb_thompson
There's a full transcript of this talk over at
[https://calebthompson.io/talks/dont-get-
distracted](https://calebthompson.io/talks/dont-get-distracted), and I plan to
add some more related content to the blog.﻿

